# Excision cyst of morgagni



## CCARRIE (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a physician that did a excision cyst of morgagni on the fallopian tube, i'm unsure what cpt code to use for this. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## sadieandbrian (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry, I know this is an old post...but do you know what you ended up using? I've got one today w/same situation. Thanks


----------

